# Residency Visa when Purchasing Property



## Craig_2009 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am thinking about buying an apartment in Dubai so I can get a Residency Visa. How do I apply for the visa once I have purchased the property.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Perhaps the forum can correct me on this but as far as I have heard this doesn't guarantee a permanent visa either !! (as yet that is)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

They used to, but it was the developer that sponsored you for a 3 year residents visa - they've all but stopped it now.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And I would wait as recent report says prices still to drop at least another 30%


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> And I would wait as recent report says prices still to drop at least another 30%


_Absolutely ...._ How many thousand villas are empty or not completed ?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Apparently the Palms has just had its first repossession 

Give it 10 years I might be able to afford a shed in Mirdiff


----------



## Craig_2009 (Oct 4, 2009)

SBP said:


> And I would wait as recent report says prices still to drop at least another 30%


You dont know what report stated that. I would like to read it.


----------

